# How to install mantle mount in a TV alcove



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

So you are using the old "knock on wood" method of finding studs? Why not use a stud finder? You probably have a couple where the receptacles are located, and probably at 16" centers along the width. You are dealing with an exterior wall, it appears. Is the fireplace ventless or is there a vent pipe somewhere back there? The alcove looks awfully deep for a pipe to be back there. Is there an external chase?


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

I suggest that you consider getting rid of the mess of wires by making use of what will be a bunch of empty space behind the TV (and conveniently where are the data and power outlets are already). Since you want to have a mount that drops the TV down in front of the fireplace for a better viewing angle, that will also give you access to the equipment behind. Since it was built to support several hundred pounds of CRT style TV, you know that the base of the alcove is solid, so creating a TV mount support that is anchored there is another option to the walls of the alcove.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would expect to find a double studs behind the trim on both sides and that should be strong enough.


----------



## gecko9 (Sep 25, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> So you are using the old "knock on wood" method of finding studs? Why not use a stud finder? You probably have a couple where the receptacles are located, and probably at 16" centers along the width. You are dealing with an exterior wall, it appears. Is the fireplace ventless or is there a vent pipe somewhere back there? The alcove looks awfully deep for a pipe to be back there. Is there an external chase?


Thanks, I couldn't think of the word "alcove" so I updated the thread. Well, I do have a stud finder, but the left and right sides are completely hollow sounding and I can't get a reading anywhere but the edges. The back wall has studs, but that's about two feet back, and they're not evenly spaced. From right to left, they're at about 13", 29" and 45" (the space is exactly 48" wide). Along the bottom I can't get any reliable reading either -- there seems to be just one stud going from left to right, about 1 foot away from the front edge. The bottom seems to be just a piece of drywall, but feels quite sturdy, so it's probably the Type X fire-rated drywall.

The fireplace is one of those fake log gas fireplaces, so there's a vent going straight back out, nothing coming up.


----------



## gecko9 (Sep 25, 2019)

Chris616 said:


> I suggest that you consider getting rid of the mess of wires by making use of what will be a bunch of empty space behind the TV (and conveniently where are the data and power outlets are already). Since you want to have a mount that drops the TV down in front of the fireplace for a better viewing angle, that will also give you access to the equipment behind. Since it was built to support several hundred pounds of CRT style TV, you know that the base of the alcove is solid, so creating a TV mount support that is anchored there is another option to the walls of the alcove.


Yes, I already have that drop-down mount in hand, ready to install. After putting up the framework to support the TV mount, I'm going to put a thin panel in front of the whole thing to improve the appearance. I'll be leaving a small opening at the bottom for cables and power strips. As far as attaching it to the bottom, if that's a piece of drywall, can you provide a little more detail about how you would build the support? I need to have two vertical studs out in front to attach the TV to. If I can't find studs underneath the bottom panel, would you suggest using toggle bolts to attach to the bottom panel?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## gecko9 (Sep 25, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> I would expect to find a double studs behind the trim on both sides and that should be strong enough.


Yes, there are definitely studs along the sides, but they seem to be solid for only the first inch, then it's hollow already. I was just going to use 2x4 studs, maybe without the pieces on the left and right sides that I drew (above) -- having only the top and bottom horizontal pieces attached to the sides, and then the middle vertical ones. How would you suggest attaching the studs to the sides?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

gecko9 said:


> Yes, there are definitely studs along the sides, but they seem to be solid for only the first inch, then it's hollow already. I was just going to use 2x4 studs, maybe without the pieces on the left and right sides that I drew (above) -- having only the top and bottom horizontal pieces attached to the sides, and then the middle vertical ones. How would you suggest attaching the studs to the sides?


They could have installed a long header and just built the walls inside that.


----------



## gecko9 (Sep 25, 2019)

I see, so judging from this top view, there would only be a very narrow stud along the sides to actually attach to, is that right? So what is your suggestion for attaching/building this thing?

BTW, I think the drawing is right on target with the stud positions. The studs along the back wall are at 12.5" and 28.5" are at exactly those positions. There's one more to the left at 44.5".

I'm attaching some pictures of the stud scans on the edges. The center mark is about 3/4" away from the edge on both.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

gecko9 said:


> I see, so judging from this top view, there would only be a very narrow stud along the sides to actually attach to, is that right? So what is your suggestion for attaching/building this thing?


You should have 1" of stud at my arrow. 
If that is there, build your same frame but with plywood sides so you can screw into those back studs.


----------



## gecko9 (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm trying to build a support frame basically in the air, flush with the front edge of that open space. It has to be 8" away from edge of that mantle. I'm not sure I understand the drawing because it looks like you're suggesting attaching things to the back wall.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

gecko9 said:


> I'm trying to build a support frame basically in the air, flush with the front edge of that open space. It has to be 8" away from edge of that mantle. I'm not sure I understand the drawing because it looks like you're suggesting attaching things to the back wall.


----------



## gecko9 (Sep 25, 2019)

This is what I'm visualizing, am I on the right track? Plywood sides, 2x4 frame between them. I actually might not even need the vertical pieces -- I'll just set the height of the horizontal studs to line up with the screw holes on the mount.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd rip that entire wall open and start over. All moldings got to go, Speakers should be in wall, and what the heck is that huge pipe coming up on the side of the Fireplace?
To hide Cables? Got to go.


----------



## gecko9 (Sep 25, 2019)

Deja-vue said:


> I'd rip that entire wall open and start over. All moldings got to go, Speakers should be in wall, and what the heck is that huge pipe coming up on the side of the Fireplace?
> To hide Cables? Got to go.


That's not a practical proposal for someone like me. I'm not an experienced builder or remodeler, just a do-it-yourselfer. You're also talking about 5-10 times the budget. I'm not going to go ripping up the entire setup, not looking for weeks of work. You're even proposing replacing the speakers. I actually like seeing the speakers, not hiding them away. I just want to install in the space I have with the equipment I have.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Have you considered an articulating tv mount. They not only tilt and move from side to side, some actually pull from the wall for more side to side movement. I had a friend whos TV was mounted in a small room. When the room was enlarged the TV stayed in the same place. An articulating mount allowed him to pull it from the wall almost a foot, then turn it to the middle of the room.


----------



## gecko9 (Sep 25, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> Have you considered an articulating tv mount. They not only tilt and move from side to side, some actually pull from the wall for more side to side movement. I had a friend whos TV was mounted in a small room. When the room was enlarged the TV stayed in the same place. An articulating mount allowed him to pull it from the wall almost a foot, then turn it to the middle of the room.


Yes, that's exactly what I'm installing. As far as I know, they're called "mantle mounts" and I mention that in the original post. I actually just finished the project tonight and will be posting pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

> I actually like seeing the speakers, not hiding them away


With due Respect, but this Setup looks awful. The Speakers sticking out like a sore thumb, Cables exposed, that big plastic pipe on the Side.
Easy way out. Probably a Rental.


----------



## gecko9 (Sep 25, 2019)

Deja-vue said:


> With due Respect, but this Setup looks awful. The Speakers sticking out like a sore thumb, Cables exposed, that big plastic pipe on the Side.
> Easy way out. Probably a Rental.


Your comment was like telling a guy that wants to upgrade his radio to buy a new car. I was just asking for help with my setup -- I already know I can spend a couple thousand dollars to make it all look great, thank you -- you want to give me the money? Next time you chime in to one of these conversations to "help", it'll be better if you just keep your negative comments and criticism to yourself and let others participate who actually want to help. And, by the way, your comments have been fully lacking any measure of respect, which is exactly what people offer right after they say, "with all due respect".


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Deja-vue said:


> With due Respect, but this Setup looks awful.


It is in the eye of the beholder. He owns it so let him have it without the ill comments.


----------



## gecko9 (Sep 25, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> It is in the eye of the beholder. He owns it so let him have it without the ill comments.


Thanks for the sanity, really appreciate it.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Reason for this Forum is to get help, opinions, criticism as well as well done wishes. That wall has a lot of potentials, and no thousands of dollars are needed to do it right. If you are a Homeowner, you must have some skills to finish any project, or don't start it at all. 
@gecko9 better hear this from us than his Family or Friends. Sorry if I came across a bit harsh, but this is a Public Forum, after all. Most Folks will look at your Pictures and maybe just shake their Heads, but I told you what I thought of it. Took time to make suggestions.
Again, I would rip that entire wall out down to the bare Studs, then build something you can be proud of, hide all the Cables, build the Wall around the TV.
Couple of hundred Bucks for Drywall, Mud, Paint Cables and maybe new Speakers.
Peace.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

He pretty much summarized it in post 16, which would have thrown us into a different help mode for the most part. Adapting to what he had is what he wants. Criticism was not wanted. Help was.


----------



## gecko9 (Sep 25, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> He pretty much summarized it in post 16, which would have thrown us into a different help mode for the most part. Adapting to what he had is what he wants. Criticism was not wanted. Help was.


Amen, @chandler48. You know, when I think about it, the friends I have never criticize me. We speak to each other honestly, without trashing one another's ideas and causing ill feelings. That's how we became friends and stay friends!


----------



## gecko9 (Sep 25, 2019)

All right, I finished my mantle mount project. I used @Nealtw 's suggestion to attach the some full-depth side panels to allow me to drill into some studs hidden in the rear corners of the alcove (post #11). Previously in this space I just had an old flat-screen TV that I had titled forward to make the screen a little more perpendicular to the angle of view, but it was always uncomfortable to look up from the couch. I used a mantle mount from Monoprice that worked out perfectly. I would have liked to hide the wires, as some have suggested, but that required another level of effort that I can't undertake at this point. Part of the delay in completing this was a repainting job for this whole room, that was triggered by this project . I installed a 1/4" panel with some cutouts along the bottom to at least partially conceal the bundle of wires in the back. I hope these pictures help someone else with a similar setup.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

No, there ya go !! Good job.


----------

